

How To Write Good Blog Posts - mwetzler
https://keen.io/blog/64412608076/how-to-write-good-blog-posts

======
farmdawgnation
This is probably some of the most generally applicable advice I've seen on how
to write blog posts in the course of time I've been writing and reading. I can
resonate a lot with what your friend Nate said over the course of my "writing
career" if you can call it that. So, well done.

For me, I'm a written communicator at heart, so looking at a comment box or a
journal and willing a series of letters to form words that represent what I
would like to articulate isn't an activity that's _generally_ hard for me. But
there's something about the mental block of preparing something for
publication on a blog that changes the game in my head. Perhaps it's the
effect my college English professor had on me, but blogging feels like I'm
preparing to submit a paper to him for grading, which is good. They taught me
how to evaluate my own work critically and how to assimilate and process
feedback. When I'm in that mode, I do that.

But something they _didn 't_ do was ever give me a 100 on a paper. The point
of this was simple: __no draft is perfect, not even the final draft __. And
the important thing that I walked away with is that imperfection is ok.

If I could expound on what Nate said in the blog post, I'd emphasize the
lesson I summarized above on imperfection. All too often, I catch myself
measuring myself against other writers. Then when I'm reading drafts of
something I'm preparing, it's too easy for me to get into the snare of saying
"this isn't as good as so-and-so's post, so I shouldn't publish it." And I
have to beat myself over the head and remind myself that imperfection is ok.

Imperfect writings have started and ended wars, communicated heartfelt
feelings from one lover to another, and sometimes brought about common
understanding where there was none. And in all likelihood, whoever "so-and-so"
is at any given time, if they're a writer worth their body weight they
probably thought their blog post was imperfect in some way too.

Anyway, that's just my 2 cents on what could have been added. Great blog post!
:)

------
elwell
Judging by how I just read that post, the way to write a good blog post is to
embolden the first sentence of each paragraph. That way, it is easy to skim
and get the general idea in 5 seconds.

